# Splices' Revolution



## Silver (Jan 10, 2011)

The sun rose over the trees of the forest as Silver, or Flash as they call her in the field, crept silently through the trees, attempting to sneak up on the enemy, Team Galactic. She avoided the fallen twigs and leaves on the ground as she reached the area where Team Galactic would be camped. She peered through a gap in the bushes as she crouched down. Lowering her tail close to her face so not to alert the enemy, she was careful not to set anything on fire. This Pokemon also happened to be a mix of three Pokemon. A Gardevoir, Togetic, and a shiny Charizard.

Looking around the area in front of the bushes, there was no sign of a campsite other then the fact there was a small pile of ashes. She stood up, to the let others know it was safe. _At least we know they moved farther away from here..._


----------



## Solstice (Jan 10, 2011)

*I'm assuming we're already in the process of escaping?*

Zachariah, or Zack, as he prefered, was bunched up with the group. As soon as Silver stood up, he figured it was safe to move. As did another in the group, Aegis. 

Zack was a Dusknoir and Absol splice. A freak of nature, none the less. Unfortunately, they all were.

Aegis was an Espeon and Gallade mix, a fierce fighter.

As they moved, assuming the rest of the group was following, Zack looked around, scanning the area. Nothing was near, at first glance. But Team Galactic could be anywhere. They were escaping, and this moment was vital. They needed the element of surprise.


----------



## .... (Jan 10, 2011)

_Revenge._

The word lingered in Data's mind as she carefully stood up. Her odd coloring was a result of these twisted freaks who created her. They were the freaks, not her. She was just a bit odd.

She shivered. What if they had no computers to prey upon? She would be worthless. After all, she was just a small Buneary, common prey for hunters.


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2011)

Envy looked up, hearing the voice of Zachariah boldly and stupidly ask if they were escaping. The idiot. Of course they (or at least she) were. "Shh," she hissed, toning down her annoyance considerably to sound 'nice'. _Nice,_ such a stupid emotion. "We shouldn't be talking about it. They could hear us," she said, sounding more kind. "We wouldn't want to get caught, would we?"

She lurked into the shadows of the forest, staying near the group but becoming near invisible. Her dark colors and dirty fur helped considerably, and in seconds she was in her element. Alone. Plotting anothers' misfortune. Best of all, she was unseen. 

_This will be a wonderful attack._ Her revenge would be enacted soon.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 10, 2011)

Gledia crept through the forest, his eight limbs all moving as silent as the grave from where he looks like he hails. However, he is not a spider. Rather, he is a 'Splice', as they are called, a fusion of multiple species into one. Gleida is a fusion pf a Machamp, Wargle, and Waruvial. The result, is a six armed, winged crocodile with an eyemask and a gem it its head.

"Lousy Galactic Scum." he muttered. He wondered if his mate Silver was safe.

Up ahead, he spotted envy. "Envy, envy its me, Gredia!" he whispered.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 10, 2011)

Aihi remained in the dark silver building. She wasn't quite sure of the whereabouts of the others, but she didn't know the outside world. The blue vulpine paced about the barred wall, her collar laid flat against her neck. So far nothing strange was going on - this was a good thing. Her narrow, searching eyes scanned the far wall of the room, which really wasn't too far away at all. This Pokemon splice had almost never been outside this dark room, let alone the building itself. A few times she had wandered the halls, but been hurried back inside in the blink of an eye. She thought of herself as the guardian of this place - and if anyone entered, it was her job to take care of them.

She paused in her pacing, and drew her eyes towards the closed door. A hustle was being raised outside; the humans sounded frantic. Licking her lips, she stalked towards the door, pricking her tall ears to listen to the cruel commotion.


----------



## Lili (Jan 10, 2011)

Adeline stood up - or rather, floated up - next to Zack.  She thought she was a horrible creation; part Mismagius, part Alakazam, part Hitmonchan.  She threw her spoons into the air before catching them again, and whispered to Envy, "What?  He didn't even say anything."

She looked into the desolate camp.  Oh, she'd make Galactic pay for what they did.  They turned her into a behemoth, a monster, a freak.  She could remember parts of her life; one part as a Misdreavus, once as a Tyrogue, once as an Abra.  She could pull things from her memory of all pasts, and then they collided together in that horrible mashing of cells, of body parts and mind.  She became ugly, she became a disgusting blob of different Pokemon.  And Galactic would pay with their lives.

She shuddered in pleasure, thinking of the pain she would inflict on Galactic.  What would she do first?  Poison with her potions?  Drive them mad with her psychic powers?  Punch their lights out?  Oh, the options, the options!  Revenge would be as sweet as a Pecha berry.

She looked around for the male she was taken for, Leon.  She was happy that Silver was already mate to the splice Gledia.  Otherwise, you never know what little tidbits could've been slipped into her food.


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2011)

Silver heard the rustling of leaves coming from behind them. She glanced backwards and saw her mate, Gledia. Smiling slightly she turned her head around the small area, examining it further. Not much to see excapt for the ashes from a small fire. She walked slowly, making sure nothing was watching her.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 10, 2011)

Aihi sat by the heavy door and listened to the humans bustling outside. They seemed more than just worried about something - was something missing? Did someone die?  Her black eyes relaxed, and she shoved her ears against the door. It was a practically hopeless maneuver, since she could barely understand human speech as a Pokemon, although from the sound of it something was missing. She heard what she believed was the human word for "escape" several times above the commotion, but she couldn't decide whether it meant the humans had to escape the building or one of the test subjects had already done so.

The Glaceon-Cradily withdrew her neck, her sharp gaze still fixed on the steely door. The alarm wasn't going off, so that eliminated the chance of a fire, chemical spill or similar disaster. The only other logical reason for the chaos outside would be an escaped test subject. One wouldn't be a huge problem, but if many had somehow escaped -- well, that would be the only possible cause for this arousing of the scientists. She hissed shortly at the door, and then padded towards the other side of the room, where she could get some more silence. Aihi glanced through the high window - the sun was soaring swiftly through the sky. In a matter of time another day would have come and gone. Hopefully the humans would have her manipulate one of their devices again; she enjoyed passing the time by examining electronic devices.


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2011)

Silver bent down to examine the ashes, seeing if she could tell how long ago the fire was put out. She picked up some of the ashes and she could tell they were slightly warm. Blowing the ashes away, she looked behind to see if she could find her friend, Leon, or if Gledia was closer to them. Leon was a Gallade splice with other features on him, but he was one of the closet friends she had, other then Gledia. The one thing she noticed was that Adeline didn't seem to like her, she couldn't place her finger on why she didn't, but she could tell there was a deep-seeded hatred.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 10, 2011)

Jaime floated up toward Silver as she examined the ashes of what once was a fire. He usually left her to it - he didn't care what happened as long as there was revenge at some point. But this time, there was something on the mind of this Rankurusu-Gardevoir hybrid.

"You haven't seen Leon, have you?"


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2011)

"You haven't seen Leon, have you?"

She heard Jamie ask her as he floated towards her. "No, I haven't actually. I was wondering the same thing."  she answered, shaking her head. _ Maybe he fell somewhat behind us?_


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 10, 2011)

Through the trees, a dark figure sprinted towards the camp. Leon approached, a bit embarassed for having fallen behind. as he arrived, he saw Silver and Jamie talking. He heard his name.

"You haven't seen Leon, have you?"

Leon approached them, and said, "Well, if you mean me, I'm here. I just thought I saw something in a different area. Nothing to report, though."


----------



## Solstice (Jan 10, 2011)

Zachariah said to himself, barely audible, "It'll be worth it when Team Galactic is out of the picture..."
Aegis said nothing, for he had nothing to say. He was still focused on scanning the area, checking if anyone was near. There was no one. He would've notified Silver with telepathy, but there was no need to, if she felt she could talk without getting caught.
As Aegis kept on scanning the area, he slowly stopped, feeling sure that nothing was going to happen at the moment.


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2011)

"Well, you're the only Leon we know aren't you?" she said jokingly. She was glad to see that her friend was safe, and not in the hands of any Galactic fiends. She glanced around the area once more, making sure nothing was watching them. She could see Zack grumbling to hisself, but nothing else. This area seemed to be completely empty, not even bird Pokemon could be heard. _ Hm...that is suspicious. But they must have been frightened away when they were here. _


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 10, 2011)

"so, none of you have seen anything yet? at all?"

Leon walked around, looking for evidence of anything. The pile of ashes in the center was suspicious, but other than that, the clearing was empty. Leon was a splice, like the others. Various gene expirementation had led to him. A gallade that looked like an absol, and had flames like a typhlosion. a freak.

"Do you think we should move to somwhere else?" Leon asked the others quietly.


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2011)

"I haven't seen anything so far." she told him. She looked into the sky and saw the sun moving slowly across the sky. "I think it would be best if we leave now, before anything decides to come after us." She wiped off her hands, getting the ash residue off.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2011)

Gredia ((gah I mispelled it once now everyones doing it. Its with an R, thank you)) caught up to where Silver and... _Leon_ were standing. Gredia hated Leon, for he knew that Leon loves Silver, even though he has a mate. And Gredia knew Leon's mate felt the same about Silver. It was all a truly puzzling conundrum.

"Hello Silver. Hello... _Leon._" Gredia put pure distrust behind the last part, his Crocodilian part showing, and a warning hiss arose.


((btw, the 'hissing' is a long, drawn out hiss, not a short hiss))


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

Adeline watched as Silver strode into the clearing to investigate the ashes, eyes darting around to make sure that no one was going to sneak up on them.  Right now she could put her feelings for the Gardevoir splice aside; she had to be serious now.

It seemed one of the splices was missing.  The Glaceon/Cradily one.  Where had she gone?  Had she made it out?  Was she caught?  Would she give away their position?  She became even more alert at the thought of it.  

Sensing it telekinetically, obviously Silver thought the humans had left not to long ago.  Another reason to be alert.  Then Jaime asked the question Adeline had been wondering all along.  Where was that dashing Gallade splice?

Almost like it was on que, he appeared.  There was something about that way he walked, the way he looked, how he acted that attracted her.  She had no idea why, but she liked it.  Then again, maybe it was just knowing he was one of the strongest and most skilled members was comforting her, and she felt safer around him.  When Silver talked to him, she tightened her muscles, but made herself loosen them by reminding herself that Silver had a mate.  If anything, they were like best friends.  Brother and sister perhaps.  They were both a third of the Ralts evolution line, maybe they felt a connection from that.

Speaking of being a third of, she wondered what she could really call herself.  She wasn't a Pokemon anymore, she was now Pokemon, in the plural sense.  How confusing, not knowing whether you were one thing or another.  She hated it.  And that's why she wanted to exact revenge.

"Let's do whatever you want to do.  I honestly think that with the ashes being so fresh, we should try and move in the opposite direction of where they went,"  she said to Leon.  

She watched as the ashes danced down from Silver's hands when she wiped them off.  Little black snowflakes dancing down to the ground.  It was somewhat pretty.

She almost became defensive against Gredia.  How dare he hiss at Leon like that?  But then again, she felt the same about his mate.  She just didn't want to show it.  Because if something ever happened to Silver, they would all think of her first, so she tried to keep in on the downlow.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 11, 2011)

As Leon looked behind hime, he could see a few others of  the group... including Gredia. Leon absolutely despised Gredia. 

_"Silver doesn't deserve a mate like him,"_ he thought.

"Well, hello Gredia. I see you made it alright."

Leon could feel his blood boiling just at the thought of Gredia and Silver. Had he not have had better self-control, Leon might have flared up his flames and punched him in the face. But, Leon decided not to start a fight. Leon then turned his attention to Adeline.

"That's a good idea. That way, we won't get captured. But at some point, we're going to need to go on the offensive."


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2011)

Gredia smirked and he saw Leon become enraged inside. ((that stuffs obvious)) He pompuosly fapped his wings ever so gently, a few loose feathers falling from his massive wingspan.


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2011)

Silver inwardly sighed as Gredia seemed to hiss at Leon. She didn't really know why he despised him, maybe it was the fact that Leon was part Gallade, but she couldn't put her finger on it. ((Silver's not good at realizing what's going on with other people x3)) Leon seemed to have the same hatred towards Gredia as he did. She kept a straight face and nodded at Adeline and Leon's comments. "That should be the best idea now."


----------



## Solstice (Jan 11, 2011)

Zachariah stopped moving. He could have sworn he heard something. But he couldn't have, right? Everyone was  accounted for, at first glance. Then, He heard it again, a sillohette to add to it. 
Zachariah tapped Aegis, and whispered, "We may have company."

This was something to report. Silver was ahead of most of the people, er, whatever they were, but she was engaged in a conversation. Telepathy was the way to go here. They question was, how could Aegis possible have missed it? He was keeping a close eye, had sharp vision and such...
'We may be having some trouble soon enough. Zach spotted a silhouette. It couldn't possibly be another Pokemon. There hasn't been one near since we got here. And all of us are accounted for...' Aegis telepathed.


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2011)

Listening to the message that had been telepathed to her she tensed. 'Do you know what it is?' she telepathed back. She turned to Gredia. "I think we have company somewhere around here."


----------



## Solstice (Jan 11, 2011)

'Not at this exact moment. We could try to get a closer look if it comes back, but for now, we have nothing,' Aegis replied, 'But prepare for the worst. I can only naturally expect that Team Galactic is after us.'

Zachariah continued his conversation with Aegis, "You telepathed her? How did she handle the news?"

Aegis replied, "Silver... I can't exactly say how she reacted. She is aware of the fact we have to be careful and wary, however."


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

"Company?  That should be fun," the splice said, overhearing Silver to Gredia.  Adeline stretched out her gloves, flexing the fingers inside.  This could get rough.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2011)

Gredia lent close to Silver's face and kissed her, subtly flapping his massive wings as to tell Leon _Eat your Heart out..._, after a while a while, he stood back up and began to focus on the fight ahead.

His claws then began to glow a dark black, then doubled in size ((Hone Claws attack)) "This should be fun!"


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2011)

Silver nodded at what Aegis told her. _ So, Galactic didn't leave too long ago..._

As she looked up from thinking Gredia suddenly kissed her. This caught her somewhat off-guard, usually he doesn't kiss her around Leon. She let him kiss her, to be honest it was pretty unexpected to her, but she didn't mind. When he finally stopped, he started to get pumped up for a fight. 

"Y-yeah." she said, a little shaken by the unexpected kiss.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 11, 2011)

"Company?" muttered Jaime. "Hm..." He turned to Leon.

"Be careful," he ordered. "Or..." The floating creature smiled. "Perhaps we could go away from all of this chaos?"

He turned toward Silver and Gredia, whom Leon seemed to be watching intensely. "_Just the two of us?_" he continued through gritted teeth.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 11, 2011)

_Company, hmm?_ Leon thought. He ignited the flames on his arms and head, ready to fight. And then, everything stopped. 

Gredia kissed Silver.

Leon knew they were mates, and he knew they had probably kissed before, but they had never done so publicly. And as if to make things worse, Gredia seemed to be teasing Leon by doing it. The careful observer would have noticed his flames get hotter and shoot up half an inch.

_The nerve of him... If I had a worse mindset, he'd be lying on the ground. Unconcious. or hopefully dead._

Glaring at Gredia, Leon prepared himself for whatever may come next.

He then heard Jaime speaking to him.

"No, I think we should stay as a group. just in case something happens.", He responded.


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2011)

She looked over at Leon, his flames were flared up, as if he were ready to fight too. _ Does he plan to attack Gredia...?_ She was about to say something to him, when out of the corner of her eye, she saw a human. Her focus was turned onto him, examining him she saw the Galactic logo. "Guys...Team Galactic has shown up." she said, now glaring at the human that was in the trees.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 11, 2011)

Downhearted by Leon's reply, Jaime turned to Silver as she muttered something.

"Guys..."

Jaime tensed up as best he could inside his cytoplasm shell. He'd had it practically all his life, but still couldn't get used to it. He shuddered at the thought of that man... that organisation. He would get revenge.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 11, 2011)

"It would seem I was correct..." Aegis muttered to himself as he saw a Team Galactic member. "Let's get this done." Aegis prepared for the fight. As he concentrated, Zachariah could've sworn he saw a small aura around him. Hell, that was impressive considering he couldn't see them.
Zachariah got ready as well. He held up his claws, waiting. He was brutal- and the chance to fight wasn't going to waste.


----------



## Lili (Jan 12, 2011)

Leaves rose from the ground due to Adeline's psychic powers, starting to glow a black, steady aura.  She was preparing Magical Leaf, and was focused on where the noise was coming from.

She watched as Gredia kissed Silver, a bit jealous to say the least.  leon didn't show _any_ intrest in her, but she still had to try.  Speaking of Leon, she sensed hostilty crackling through the air was he seemed enraged by the kiss between the two mates.  _I hope it's not true,_ she thought to herself, a little disheartened.

Her sadness was interrupted as she chuckled under her breath at Jaime.  If she didn't know any better, she would've thought he loved Leon, too!

And then the grunt appeared, and revenge was the only thing on her mind.  "Let's teach these heartless humans a lesson," she hissed, spitting the words out like acid.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 12, 2011)

Then, the grunt appeared. the whole reason for him looking like he was, for every single prejudice and for every moment of suffering he had endured, was standing right in front of him. Enraged and nearly blinded with fury, the flames on Leon's arms and head rose by about an inch and a half, and he sprang toward the grunt, slashing madly.

_He's not getting out of here alive,_ Leon though as he neared the Galactic member, casting dancing shadows with his blades.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 12, 2011)

"This will end it!!" Gredia cried as he lept forward at the human. It yelped in surprise, but Gredia had grabbed it slammed it into a tree. "HIDEOUS SCUM!!! WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO US??" he screamed, but the human only understood it as vicious growls and hisses. It tried to punch him, so Gredia snapped his jaws around its arm, severly damaging it. The human cried in pain, but Gredia raised a crocodillian hand, and with his newly elongated claws, slit the humans soft throat. Warm, red blood trickled out of it, and the body went limp. Gredia released it, and roared with a primal instinct.


----------



## Lili (Jan 12, 2011)

Adeline watched as Leon leaped towards the grunt, only to be cut off by Gredia.  Even in the heat of battle these two fought each other.  

Gredia killed the grunt mercilessly.  She watched as the blood pooled onto the ground where the body fell, somewhat sickened, but somewhat pleasured by the sight.  She was startled by Gredia's primative roar, though she recovered quickly.

"Nicely done," she said with a sadistic smile.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 12, 2011)

Leon's flames flared down a bit. "I wanted to kill him..." he muttered. 

Still angry at Gredia, Leon began to think. _I really hate him. That Gredia... he has to go. Or... I could hit him where it hurts the most... but for that to work..._

He was interrupted by a sudden thought. 

_What if there are more?_

Leon walked over to Silver and asked her quietly, "Do you think there are any more close by?"


----------



## Silver (Jan 12, 2011)

She watched as Gredia flung himself at the grunt. Shouting, and then he raised his arm and slashed at the humans neck. Blood rushed out from the neck, as he dropped the body, Gredia roared. She had never really seen him like this, they were close and she knew him well, but, he seemed different. She suddenly felt somewhat sick to her stomach by the sight of this.

Leon walked up to her and quietly said, "Do you think there are anymore nearby?" She thought about this. "Yes, they wouldn't send just one after us. There are probably more nearby, being lured by that roar would also be a downside." She said replying to him. _ I want to get away from the smell of this blood..._ she thought without showing anything any disgust on her face.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 12, 2011)

Turquoise's attention was brought about by a loud, enraged cry by something nearby. The wind made the primary feathers of her wide wings flutter, and she lowered herself a bit, though her flight stayed level. Her keen eyes made out in the forest a dead body, apparently human and even more likely Team Galactic. The Swellow-Fearow chimera had made it out before anyone else, thanks to her speed, but when it came to defense, she was fragile. She would drift in the air for now, and wait to dive down until she saw another human. She wasn't sure if anyone down on the ground would notice her, but if they did, it didn't matter. They were all in this together, right?

Turquoise kept a sharp eye out. She would want to defend her friends from attack as soon as possible if they would all make it out alive. She circled around the group, keeping watch. Whatever human appeared next, they would see the truth in the rumor that a Swellow's dive for its prey never misses.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 12, 2011)

Leon responded to Silver.

"Maybe we should break up into patrol groups? that way we could seek and destroy the Galactics, and we'd be harder to round up."


----------



## Silver (Jan 12, 2011)

Silver thought about this before replying. _ We would need to get into get where we'll be the least distracted..._ She looked around at the group members gathered around. _Gredia would be the most distracting if he went with me...I guess he could go with Adeline...or Zack._

"To be able to concentrate the most on our surroundings we should go with someone who won't distract us too much. So, I'll go with Leon for now. Uh...Gredia could go with Adeline, or Zack and Ageis..." she said, hoping nobody would disagree with her.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

Gredia seemed to doubt Silver's plan. "You're one hundred percent sure Leon won't distract you? At all. Not even a tiny bit? Zero? Zip? Nada? Null? Nein? Ero-Zay?" Gredia rattled off a few more languges, including silence, which no one seemed to understand?"

"Adeline, I'll go with you I guess."


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2011)

Silver nodded to Gredia. "I'm sure he won't. It's just a patrol around this area in case more Galactic members are around here." she replied. _ And the smell of blood is still on him..._ She thought as her stomach churned slightly.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

Silver seemed sickened at the sight of him now. _Did I frighten her, with... my action? Why? Why did I roar? Why did I lose control for a moment and roar like a wild animal?_


----------



## River (Jan 13, 2011)

Torrus had hung back so far, hoping to catch any following them before they could attack his companions. He had not the strength of some of the others, nor the capacity for destruction of them. However, he did have the ability to deliver poisons that could have almost any effect that he required. However he was often stuck waiting for the results as the toxins travelled through his victim’s bloodstream. 

When the roar from ahead had reached him he had increased his pace but found only the damaged corpse of a human and those he was trailing. Torrus thought it lucky that none of them had been damaged by the human. Each injury could only cause delay.

As he stepped into the clearing he heard Silver mention splitting into groups. She also mentioned distraction. He Looked about those who were gathered, none of them would cause much of a distraction for him. He stepped closer to the others, ignoring the exchange between Silver and Gredia.

“I suppose I’ll go with Zack and Aegis then.”


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

Adeline hovered over the body, looking down at it in disgust.  "Should we try to get rid of it or something?  It'll be a dead giveaway that we're here if the other Galactics see the body.  Then again that roar'll alert them either way," she said, giving a sideways glance to Gredia.

She nodded at Silver.  She would rather go with Leon, even though it would be too much a distraction, but she decided to keep mum.  Gredia would suffice,.  Maybe she could get some info out of Gredia about his mate and her beloved, though that might get distracting, too.   "Alright, Gred.  I guess we can patrol together."

The smell of blood was rank in the air, and her mouth did an odd thing; it both gagged and watered at once.  Something was wrong with it, but she loved it.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

"If _I_ were a human, besides kill myself, I would head _away_ from a roar like that." retorted Gredia. "Um, about hiding it, I may be a part crocodilian, and I may be hungry, but I will _not_ eat it. Just throwing that out there."


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2011)

"Maybe we should cover it with something...hide it so it's not in plain site." she said softly. She didn't make any attempt to get closer to it. _ Gredia even brought up something about not eatting him...at least I know he hasn't changed in that aspect..._ she thought trying hard not to show pure disgust on her face.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 13, 2011)

"Maybe we should drag it behind a tree?"

Leon then went up the body and attempted to move it, a bit disgusted by the smell.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

"Weakling." Gredia muttered as he picked up the body in one hand and fung it into a tree, where a crack was heard when it landed. "Anyone know how to use sweet scent?"


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2011)

"I don't..." she said to Gredia. _ Ugh...I need to get away from this smell..._ She glanced at Leon. "Ready to go now? Figure it's best to leave now before anyone else comes." Silver glanced around the group of people. "I guess we should return here if we find anything out. Best not to set off an attack and attract attention to yourselfs."


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 14, 2011)

"Yes, I'm ready." Leon responded. _And the quicker I can get away from Gredia, the better... seems that my plan may work out sooner than I thought..._ he thought, smiling inwardly.

""So... shall we be off, then?" he asked Silver.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 14, 2011)

"I'll go with you, Leon..." muttered Jaime. "I wouldn't want anything bad to happen out there." For a split second, he glanced at Silver. He knew what she was up to. She was trying to get her into her grasp and...

"You dare..." he whispered. "Erm... did I say that out loud? I'm sorry..."


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2011)

Silver nodded to Leon. "Right...we'll go this way then." She said pointing towards a small path that soon turns into the forest. Jamie seemed to be muttering to hisself, but she decided to let him be. She started to walk towards the small path hoping the others would follow her.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 14, 2011)

Aihi's ears pricked as a familiar but at the same time unfamiliar sound came from near the door. She knew what it was, but she barely ever heard it - the creaking of a door. And from in this room, the only door she would be able to hear creaking from was the one blocking the passage out of this... _cell._ She stalked cautiously towards the threshold, eying it suspiciously. Sure enough, the edge of the door slid open, revealing a thin passage of light. Unconsciously, her steps quickened as she approached the way to partial freedom.

As she drew closer, it didn't close - in other words, the opening was intentional. Just in case, she jumped out into the hall rather than stepping, pulling her tail out of the way just as the heavy metal door closed. A rather tall human was standing at the hinges, looking down at her purposefully. She returned his gaze with her narrow black eyes, awaiting instructions (as she didn't think this would be much of a releasing party).

The human muttered something she barely understood - apparently he expected the Glaceon-splice to check the place where the other chimeras were kept. Or maybe she was supposed to track them; she couldn't tell which, but she would have to start from somewhere. To the other lab it was.

She padded down the gray-walled passage with a sense of unintentional authority, as the scientist-human was following her uneasily, and a few of his colleagues were slowly tailing in. She flicked her tail dismissively as they trailed behind her, although it was mainly just for show, and proceeded through a door that seemed intentionally left open.


----------



## Mai (Jan 16, 2011)

She ignored Adeline, only shooting her a dark look when she tried to correct her. _She heard him,_ and that was that. She was even in a worse mood when Gredia interrupted her, the egocentric idiot with his _romance._ 

She stalked further into the forest, not feeling like being with the other morphs. This changed when she heard a loud, ferocious roar. Seconds later, a dead body of a galactic member was flung right beside her, whizzing past her head and into a tree. It looked delicious, actually. Her ghost typing had given her an affinity with the dead, and although it was more of a smugness that had filled her (she _had_ overcome and conquered, and also sometimes inflicted death), it had also not only given her hunger not only mentally but physically for blood. 

To get some of that delicious liquid, she would have to open her mouth. Not a good thing, that. But the wonderful nectar of life... it was worth it. Her mouth zipped open, a horrible black smog seeping out of the slit in her face. It filled the air, making an ominous cloud that would most likely spread to alert the others soon. Not that quickly, though. She would have enough time to finish her meal. The dark energy escaping from her head would prove problematic, however, so she tried to hurry.

She lapped up the blood, enjoying the satisfaction of this little triumph. Not only did it taste _wonderful,_ but even better she and the other morphs not only got to kill the man but afterward defile his corpse. This gave her a extreme sense of satisfaction. Another part of her revenge enacted. Speaking of which, Adeline just might have to pay. But as her current status as an ally (to most of the group) would lead others to defend her, Envy decided it would take quite some planning to enact payback. 

Which, unfortunately, would probably require going back to the group. After cleaning the blood off her mouth she kicked away the body, disregarding the rest of its potential edibility. She could feast on many things, including the delicious envy that many of the members of her makeshift team possessed for one another. Zipping back together her mouth, she decided it was most definitely worth it, the loss of energy to get the blood was far outweighed by her satisfaction.

She went back over to where she came, but still stayed in the shadows. They were dividing up into groups. She did not want to go with them, any of them, but nevertheless she wished to see what happened, and if she got picked she would follow the group. If not, she would stalk Adeline's group happily to plan her revenge.

She stayed where she was, unseen unless directly looked for. It was much simpler that way.


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2011)

Silver looked around at the forest that was closing in on them. She looked behind her to see Leon, and she couldn't tell if Jamie was behind him. _ It's nice to be out of that lab...maybe this is what it feels like to be free...free from any restraints that held me back..._ She though almost smiling. She sighed, not a sad sigh, but a somewhat happy sigh. "Leon...isn't it nice to be away from that lab? To have the feeling of being able to move without any chains attached..." She said to him. Almost feeling as if she could fly into the sky for a while.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaime didn't need inviting. He was here to make sure Leon didn't get into any trouble. And by "any trouble", he meant Silver. Silver muttered something about freedom and chains, but he wasn't really listening.

But then he started to think. It really was nice, to have this freedom, to have the rest of his life to spend of his own free will.

And, mark his words, he would spend it with Leon.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 17, 2011)

((Darn, it's confusing reading about a character named Envy XD No matter...))

Turquoise swooped closer as she noticed the others take down the... whatever it was. Though she had escaped separately, she was still working with them. For one thing, she didn't want to reveal their position, and another, she wanted to be able to communicate with them if she needed to. The long-beaked Swellow fanned out her feathery tail to slow herself as she broke through the canopy just above the others. She landed carefully on a branch, navigating so she didn't cause too much rustling, and looked toward the other Pokémon splices. "What should we do now?" she asked, having heard their discussion about being found. Her eyes sharpened and she tilted her head as she asked the question, honestly thinking. If Galactic humans came, she would be able to escape them because she could fly quickly and agilely. But not everyone else had that ability... She would have to stay close for now.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 17, 2011)

As Aihi's head turned inside the door, a lot of things were instantly black. She glanced over her shoulder at the humans, one of which had put his finger on a wall in a way that suddenly made the room brighter. The Glaceon couldn't remember exactly what this room was, but it did look slightly familiar.

She scanned the fairly large room closely, traversing the floor between walls to investigate the space. It definitely appeared to have been destroyed in some way, but that was a sort of understatement. There were various holes in the wall and signs of escaped Pokemon, although the methods were mixed and conspicuous. She tilted her muzzle upward; the scent of splices still draped the room, and their trails seemed to all be focused out of a certain door. She turned in a circle, nose to the floor, and looked up at the humans anxiously standing in the threshold. Did they intend to use her to find out where the chimeras had gone?

If that was it, they shouldn't be blocking the path. Curling her lips back in a growl, she began to shove past the large feet, which more than readily stepped aside at the audible determination of the blue vulpine. Aihi continued towards a different door across the hall - finding the scent seemed to go past it, and there really wasn't a way to verbally communicate with the scientists and tell them to open it, she rose up on her hind legs and irritably pawed at the wooden door. "It's this way," she hissed to herself. The splice still had no idea where this door led, and apparently she would find out relatively soon. Her petals flared in anticipation as one of the white-clothed humans reached out towards the door handle...

...and pulled it inwards.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 17, 2011)

As Leon followed Silver, he heard her ask him a question.

"Leon...isn't it nice to be away from that lab? To have the feeling of being able to move without any chains attached..." 

"It's a great feeling. To be able to do what you want, and with who you want, and them not governing your every move... it's perfect.", he replied.

He considered enacting his plan, but he noticed that Jaime was still following them. _"That won't really work... I don't think I could trust him._ 

Sighing, Leon continued walking, on the lookout for both an oppurtunity and a fight.


----------



## Silver (Jan 17, 2011)

"I can't wait until we find a way...a way to get away from these scientists and Galactic members..." Silver was smiling now, she couldn't help it, joy felt as though it overcame her.

_ I need to focus...make sure nothing comes up around us..._ She thought now focusing on her surroundings. In the trees, a little ways away, she saw something. "Hm...?" She squinted her eyes to see if she could make it out, but she still couldn't tell. "Jaime, do you think you could go see what that is over there? I can't tell from here." She asked the other splice.


----------



## Mai (Jan 17, 2011)

It seemed like Silver saw her. No matter, it just meant that she would be getting a partner after all. But they might ask why she was 'hiding'. Truthfully, it was because she hated all of them and wanted to be alone, but of course it would be ridiculous to say that. The correct phrase, however, eluded her.

She didn't have much time to ponder this, though, as soon enough Jaime would come and question her reasoning. She looked to the sky to brainstorm. Perhaps she was disposing of the Galactic member? Speaking of which, the smog that had escaped from her mouth was now creeping across the sky as an ominous black smoke... she had to eat, of course! Perhaps they were stupid enough to not realize she was gorging herself on their emotions. 

She was eating,  yes, and her energy escaping had left her exhausted. She didn't feel like walking over there. No, she could always use her psychic powers. What about the smog being from Team Galactic?  But if they see her producing it... she would be exposed.

What to do? Was she on the prowl for more Galactics? That would work, she supposed. But she had to set evidence...

She flicked her tail as a signal of some sort to Silver, but made it discreet. She then went to slowly patrolling her surroundings, but stayed camoflauged to both help her case and possibly prevent her from having to make one in the first place. 

She now noticed the dark energy was covering the sky like a shroud over camp. _This might be interesting..._


----------



## Wargle (Jan 19, 2011)

Adeline and Gredia patrolled the forest, when Gredia felt the force of his hunger. HE saw a simple deer in the bushes. He told Adeline to wait there, and a cry was heard followed by a snap. Then some crunching noises and Gredia returned, a littlw bit of blood dripping on his many teeth. "Miss me?"


----------



## Lili (Jan 20, 2011)

Adeline returned the glare back at Envy, frowning.  Something about that splice and her just didn't click.  The tension crackled like fire in the air, causing the fur on the back of her neck to rise.  Oh well.  She'd have to avoid her for now.  She watched as the fellow ghost splice ate the body, and the corner of her mouth turned into a smile.  "Nice,"  she said, somewhat pleased by the action.

Freedom from the lab was great; she loved it.  She wasn't bound by chains or held down by clasps anymore.  That was something she had to agree with Silver on.  She felt truely happy at being free, no longing a guinea pig for the Galactics.  She just wished she could spend her freedom with Leon.

She looked up at the Swellow splice that had appeared, raising her eyebrow.  Another escaped splice?  Well wasn't this convienient.

As she left with Gredia, she floated still as she saw the deer, or Stantler, appear.  She watched Gredia stalk it, and listened to the sickening crunch.  Pleasure shook her body, and she drooled as the smell of blood seeped into her mouth.  "Did you leave any for me?"  she asked Gredia, a little hungry now that he mentioned it.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 20, 2011)

((it was a human world deer, somehow in our world))

"Well, there's another over there. An Aerial Ace never misses either." Gredia said as his partner exclaimed her hunger. Heappeared to be there one minute, but gone the next, to quick cracks were heard and Gredia suddenly reappeared, deer in one arm, and he was now flying a foot off the ground. He tossed the deer to Adeline. "There you go."


----------



## Lili (Jan 20, 2011)

"Thanks," Adeline said, impressed with Gredia.  She floated down to the deer's neck, taking the first savory bite into its flesh.  Delicious.  It was still warm, the blood still flowing in its veins.  She ripped off a chunk of flesh and indulged herself in eating the animal.

"So, how're things going between you and Silver?" she asked, trying to squeeze some information about Silver and Leon out of Gredia.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 20, 2011)

Aihi blinked. The light from outside was appalling. It was a rare sight for her - she couldn't remember seeing the outside before, perhaps apart from a few glimpses over the past year or two. The outside was unbelievably wonderful ... did the open door mean she could leave?

Her narrow eyes shining, Aihi slowly reached a paw towards the threshold. To her disappointment, the invisible wall responded to her touch in the way a stagnant pond might. In other words, she was still stuck in here. She glanced up at the humans expectantly - they did nothing, other than mutter amongst themselves and point in random directions towards the outer world. With a frown, Aihi positioned herself at the side of the threshold and sat, running her paw over one tall ear. In a minute the scientists had left outside, although Aihi didn't care much what happened to them. She still couldn't leave, but she might have pointed the humans somewhere. Not that it mattered much.

Wistfully, she turned her dark eyes back to the outside, focusing on the light blue sky. She'd get out of here eventually - but it would only be possible if the person who ran this whole place was... exterminated, to put it lightly. And she couldn't do it single-handedly - even if she did, she'd be outlawed for killing a human. Would it be better to be free and chased instead of locked up and respected?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 20, 2011)

"ME and Silver.... I don't know anymore, she seemed revolted by me after I killed the human, even though _Leon_ would have done the same." Gredia said, spitting out Leon's name. "She always seemed to prefer him over me anyway...." Gredia trailed off, his eyes revealing sadness


----------



## Darksong (Jan 20, 2011)

Turquoise was irked a little by the yellow, ghostly-looking splice's gaze. She fluttered her wings indignantly, and then reminded her, "I've been working with you from the beginning. You probably just don't remember me." With a bit of a smile, her tail shook almost invisibly fast, and she turned toward the one who appeared to be leading the group. The one who was leading was mostly Gardevoir in appearance, though she had small feathery wings and a few Charizard features. The bird lifted from her branch and glided over to one that was closer to the Gardevoir-looking chimera. "I'm here," Turquoise reported, her narrow eyes studying Silver. "What do we need to do next?"


----------



## Lili (Jan 21, 2011)

"But you guys are mates... Obviously she does like you more than Leon," Adeline said, frowning.  She hoped what Gredia said wasn't true.  "They're both partly Ralts-decended, so that probably explains why they're so close."  She looked away from the other splice. 

"And you don't have to worry; I know someone who likes Leon already.  Maybe they can prevent him from getting uncomfortably close to Silver."


----------



## Wargle (Jan 22, 2011)

"I'm not sure..." Gredia said, lowering his head.

He looked up at silver through his membrane-covered eyes, and manage a slight smirk. "I think I know someone who likes Leon too"


----------



## Mai (Jan 22, 2011)

Envy tensed. Turning around, she saw Adeline float off with Silver's mate. The jealousy emanating off them beautiful to her. They were discussing the subject of Leon, another envious teammate of hers. This situation was starting to be an ideal time to stalk them. She left her position at the edge of the clearing, walking off to be just close enough to feed. 

But then they started comforting each other, the envy started dissipating into friendly teasing. She was too late. Feeling hungry and dissatified, she walked further away from the group to find a safer viewing place, preferably up in an empty tree.

She eventually found just that, and went back to watching the duo with an appraising glare.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 22, 2011)

As much as he didn't want to Leon to be left with that... that... _slut_, he decided it would be for the best. He walked towards the shadowy figure in the distance.

"Wh-who's there?" he tried to ask. It came out too quiet, though.

The figure moved away. Had it really heard him? He watched it move further away, and then up atop a tree. He'd go back to Silver and Leon and tell them it had gone.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 23, 2011)

With Jaime gone, Leon decided it was time. He was going to actually _do_ this, the thing he'd been planning for months. he knew how Silver felt about Gredia, and about how he felt about at her. He silently walked up to her and began to talk.

"Silver, I have something important I need to tell you. I... I don't know how to put this..." He sighed. "I know that you and Gredia are mates, but I've seen that you aren't happy whenever you're around him. And... I just hate it when you're like that. I hate too see it when you're sad or upset... and I think it's because..." Leon mustered all of his mental strength and continued. "I love you, Silver."

and with that, he swept her up in a kiss.


----------



## Silver (Jan 23, 2011)

((Taking a big risk being here, but it must be done!))

"I love you, Silver" Is all what caught her attention the most as the next few seconds passed in a blur. She was shocked by his words, then she was getting kissed by Leon. She didn't push him away, but instead, she kissed him back. 

There was something about the way he kissed her...it was just something. She didn't mind at all. _ Leon...I...think I love you too..._ She was not even thinking of Gredia, Adeline, Jaime, or anybody other then Leon and her, as they kissed.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 23, 2011)

"I-it's gone..." Jaime muttered. He wasn't sure if they'd heard him, so he crept a little closer.

No! They were... damn. He'd failed. That skank had took Leon away from him.

Jaime walked away. He couldn't walk up to them. Not because of the kiss that seemed to last forever, but because he couldn't bring himself to talk to them. He skulked behind a bush and watched the stars, trying desperately to keep the tears out of his eyes.

_Cheer up,_ he thought to himself, _it'll never work out_.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 25, 2011)

As he kissed Silver, Leon's at first thought she would push him away, or possibly even try to run away and tell Gredia. But, as he realzed that she was kissing him back, he began to forget about everything that had been troubling him. He just let his mind wander into a pure state of bliss. However, after several minutes, something caught his attention. Leon heard a twig snap behind him, and reluctantly broke the kiss and looked behind him. He saw the shadow of someone walking away.

_"crap,"_ he thought. _"someone saw us. and they're probably going to go back and inform Gredia..."_

He turned back to Silver, blushing heavily and unsure what to say. He finally decided on a simple gesture.

"Um..." he began, and had no idea how to finish.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaime continued through the bushes. He heard a stirring from Leon and Silver, but he couldn't bring himself to even glance in their direction.

He had the perfect revenge, anyway.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2011)

Silver was truly happy, until she heard the noise herself. Leon had broken their kiss as he had heard it too. She thought over the few minutes that just passed, when a thought popped into her mind. _Where could they be going...? No! They can't be...! Are they going to tell Gredia?! I don't even know if I could tell Gredia..._ She felt the guilt welling up in her.

She felt herself blushing as Leon turned to face her, he himself blushing. Looking down so he couldn't see her face, she felt tears come into her eyes.

"I...I'm sorry..." she said as he seemed to be shocked by her kissing him back. His confession of his love to her still made butterflies come to her stomach. _ I have to do something...I have to tell him..._

It took her a while before she could even tell him how she felt. She knew she had feeling for Gredia...but for Leon...it was something else. And she knew what it was. "Leon...I...I love you too...don't think that I don't love you back..." she said, wondering his reaction. "But I do have one thing to do...I...have to tell him. I have to tell Gredia what happened." She couldn't look up, as the tears were about to overflow in her eyes as she thought how Greia would react. She quickly brought her hands up to her eyes to try and hide the tears that were starting to overflow. _ Gredia...I'm so sorry..._


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2011)

Surveying Adeline turned up nothing for the time being, as they were just... there. Nothing to be learned. The sound of talking down near camp made her turn, however, and Envy was greeted with the wonderful sight of Leon osculating with that little whore named Silver. Couldn't she just settle for one mate?

_But of course, that would be too peaceful, and it just might starve poor me,_ she thought sarcastically. This would, if played correctly, feed her a feast that would leave her full for months. 

But how? Should she tell herself, risking the chance of making enemies that could be useful?  

Aha, poor Jaime, that little gardevoir splice who had the crush on Leon was telling himself. _Perfect._ The rage and jealousy of Silver's mate would be perfect.

Hopping down from the tree, she stalked closer to Adeline (she seemed to have an attachment as well, but Envy was not certain)  and Gredia to feel the hatred closehand. 

Before she went into a position of much better stealth inside a nice bush, she turned to look at the little couple. Silver was crying and moaning about Gredia now. _Poor you, little princess. You have to suffer the consequences of your little implulses._

Jaime was getting close! Almost there, almost to Gredia!

_Let the dischord begin._ Envy was almost drooling with anticipation.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2011)

Gredai was feeling as if all was lost when he heard someone running at him. It was Jamie, the _other_ Gardervoir splice. He looked to be dyign to speak with someone, but Gredia was in no mood for anyone's game. He had had a great day, until Silver seemed to be revolted by him. "WHAT. I DON'T NEED THE LIKES OF YOU IN MY BUSINESS DO I?" Gredia yelled ((though not loud enough for Silver to hear)) Gredia seemed to forgt Adeline was there, feeling annoyed Jamie interrupted his venting session.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 26, 2011)

Gredia seemed mad, but now was as good a time as any.

"Gredia..." he began, before trailing off. Could he really do this?

He rested his hand on Gredia's. "I don't know how to tell you this..." He wasn't really that sorry to be the bearer of this particular news, but he had to act it. But... could he really do it? Was he, maybe, truly sorry? Could he really do this to Leon?

Gredia had waited long enough. Jaime couldn't do this, though - but he'd already begun. And so, he stupidly went with the first thing that came into his head, without thinking.

"I-I love you, Gredia." Oops.


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2011)

No! No no _no!_ Her feast! Gredia's face, turning red with anger, not embarrassment! Envy hissed. Now she would have to take care of it _herself._ Hopefully she wouldn't make enemies on the way.

She slinked out of the bush and walked into the clearing, putting on a sad and sympathetic expression. "I-I'm sorry, Gredia, that it had to come this way," she muttered, looking down sadly. "Bu-but I don't think that Jaime really loves you, if he does, I'm sorry. But I think, that is, maybe, I kind of saw him on the way here, but... Leon kissed Silver and Silver said she loved him!" Blushing, she corrected herself, repeating, "Leon walked over to Silver and said he loved her. Then he kissed her... and she kissed him back! Then she said that she loved him, but you too, of course! I'm sorry, but you have to know."

Looking at Gredia with a pitying expression, she waited for it to sink in, the envy and pain combined with anger that made a meal a feast that she wouldn't let Jaime ruin.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 27, 2011)

Gredia was put off by Jamie's... _Confession_ and was about ready to ask him if he was ill. But When Eny told him this news, Gredia refused to believe it. "Is this true Jamie? Is that why you came here other than to...confess?" Gredia looked to Adeline confusion.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 27, 2011)

No. He couldn't let this happen.

"Not at all!" he continued. "I've loved you for so long now, and I know you feel the same." His hand moved further up towards Gredia's face. "But, if were going to make this work, you should know that it's Jaime, not Jamie."


----------



## Mai (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously. He was _that_ determined to ruin her feast. Well, she would power on. She would not let this happen.

"Oh, that's great!" she said cheerfully, smiling obliviously at their little 'romance'. "Because, Gredia, if it gets that way, you can be with Jaime! He loves loves you, I guess!" Now, to rub in the fact that Silver didn't love her and was with Leon... "So sorry Jaime! Now you two can be together, I guess, and Silver can be with Leon and everyone can be happy! Except maybe Adeline, but I don't think she has a crush on anyone. I mean, you could learn to love Jaime, couldn't you, Gredia? And then everyone would be happy."

_Thaaat_ might not have turned out quite right. Gredia might get angry, and Silver also, because of her assumption that she no longer loved Gredia. But she was determined to get that wonderful meal now, no matter what the consequences.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2011)

Gredia grabbed Jaime's hand as he moved it up his face, tightly around the wrist. "If you wish to keep this arm, I suggest you stop now, and tell me what you were really going to tell me. Or else." Gredia said as his claws lengthened again and his eyesight became sharper((now he's used Hone Claws twice +2 attack and Accuracy)) 

"And Envy, how badly do you want to die? With my current power doubled and natural affinity for Dark, you wouldn't fare too well. And if you're hoping I miss, my Accuracy is doubled as well."  Gredia was not fond of Envy, and thought the deer might enjoy company. _Feline_ Company..


----------



## Lili (Jan 28, 2011)

Adeline scowled when Gredia yelled at Jaime.  "What'd he do to you?" she muttered, wondering what was eating at the other splice.

What Jaime said surprised her.  She blinked, and then had to stifle a giggle.  "What the hell," she chuckled, shaking her head.  "You're a strange one, Jaime."  She shrugged back at Gredia in confusion, her disembodied boxing gloves floating up and down. 

Then, it struck her.

Leon had kissed Silver.  She felt her heart skip a beat, and she said "What" for the third time today.  "How, when, wha-"  She felt her heart soon go back to it's normal pace, the quicken.  Faster.  Faster.  Faster.  "Why would you lie to us like that?" she shouted at Envy, denying everything.  This couldn't be true.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 28, 2011)

No no no no _NO_. This couldn't happen to Leon. Didn't we all have to follow our hearts at some point?

There was only one thing Jaime could do. "I... I meant it..." He hated having to lie to Gredia like this. The idea of them together, in no uncertain terms, simply repulsed him. But this was for Leon's happiness.

He leaned in, and kissed Gredia.

What had he just done? Absolute stupidity. Disgusted with himself, he ran off into the night.

Away from Silver and Leon. Away from Gredia. Just... away.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2011)

Jaime kissed Gredia. "WHAT IN THE NAME OF HELL DID YOU JUST DO? ARRRGH IM POSIONED!!! CAN SOMEONE USE A HEALING MOVE?? HEAL BELL OR ANYTHING???" In his rage, Gredia whipped up a Sandstorm as Jaime disappeared into the night. Gredia used the Sandstorm to hide away for a moment, deciding whether to kill Jaime now or later. After a moment, Gredia decided later was better.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 28, 2011)

In the distance, Jaime heard Gredia yelling. He wished, so badly, he could use a move to make everything better.

Instead, he'd ruined everything.


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing was going right. Though Gredia's death threat did nothing but amuse her (it's not like he could kill her, for one thing, she was a ghost type and for another thing, he was too stupid and incompetent to land a hit, even with doubled accuracy) the fact that she was not getting any delicious envy was not funny at all. To rethink her strategy, she used calm mind. Plus, upped stats would help her if a fight did ensue.

Then, Adeline (she was still angry at her) accused her of lying and Jaime had no help. That was great, actually. The sour taste of disbelief seemed to hold a slight sweetness, possibly her envy. Jaime might've even held pity. That was all she needed to expand her options immensely. Not only could she target Gredia, but Adeline and Jaime were possible meals as well. 

She already screwed this up, so why not screw it up some more? It was time to go on the hyper offensive. 

"I'm. Not. _Lying~_" she sang, immidiately quick attacking to the branches of a nearby tree to avoid being hit. "They had stopped by the time I came here, but they might have already started a whole new round of smooching. Who knows? Come follow me~"

Moving on to the next tree and beconing them to follow, she hoped this last ditch effort would finally yield some tasty results.


----------



## Lili (Jan 29, 2011)

Adeline forgot her anger as she saw Jaime kiss Gredia.  "What the fu-"  She was cut off by Gredia's roar of disgust and anger.  Their first day out of the lab, and she would have thought it would have been better if they were back being experimented on.

"Sorry, I don't know anything," she muttered, though Gredia probably couldn't hear her over himself.  Poor Jaime.  Having to go through heartbreak like that.  Oh well.  She was experiencing the same thing.  Oh, Leon.

"No.  I'm not following you.  I don't believe it.  And if it's true, I don't want to see it."  She turned away, biting her lip to fight back the tears.  She truly loved Leon, but this slag Silver was ruining everything.  Woop de fucking doo.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 29, 2011)

The scientists would approach soon. After all, more of the humans were heading towards the escaped splices. It would take them an hour or two to get there, but that wasn't too much time compared to how fast those chimeras would move.

With a deep sigh, Aihi watched as the door slowly closed, trapping the light outside once more. She scanned the inside of the familiar building again - it seemed so dark now, and gray, compared to the few seconds of outside she had just seen. Sure, she remembered it from a long time ago, but the experience in the present always seemed to be better. Shaking her head, discouraged, she slowly walked back towards that blackened room, with the one high window. Ushered along by the scientists, she quickened her pace, but hesitated as the dullness beckoned her in. It seemed like an hour she waited there, but it was truthfully only about ten seconds - a rough hand shoved her in by her hindquarters, and she flattened her ears, curling up on the hard stone floor. It was so freezing in here compared to the warmth of that sunlight outside. Sure, she could sit by a door, but she couldn't expose herself to the outside. It just wasn't like that here. Apparently, she was too valuable to the scientists to go outside.

Well then, curse those scientists.


----------



## River (Jan 29, 2011)

Torrus had started walking into the dense plants fairly soon after the others, using his claws to shift or cut the plants where necessary.
After walking aimlessly for a few minutes he heard something nearby. He slowed down and noted the direction of his target. He moved as quietly through the leaves as he could, careful not to allow any sign of him to reach them. He turned and he could see a shape moving towards him. He stood and readied a toxin in case a fight ensued but he soon quelled his venom when he realised that it was simply one of those in the group. One of the Gardevoir splices. Jaime if he remembered correctly.

"Lost? Or have you decided to run from the others?"


----------



## Wargle (Jan 31, 2011)

((how the hell does no one notice the Sandstorm?))


----------



## Mai (Jan 31, 2011)

((Envy didn't really care. She's just upset that no one's getting envious enough to provide a meal. She was rethinking her plan at the time.))


----------



## Darksong (Jan 31, 2011)

Turquoise noticed that Silver had paid no attention, and was about to call out again when drama unfolded. With an exasperated sigh, she flew upward; she would sing a love song for Leon and Silver, but this wasn't exactly a winter wonderland. They needed to keep an eye out for more Galactic grunts. And with all the ruckus that the group was creating, they were bound to give away their position. The Swellow/Fearow splice grew even more exasperated as she noticed that sand was being blown up by some sudden wind. Turquoise let this wind elevate her, spreading out her tail feathers, which she would be unable to do had she been pure Swellow. The long crest on the top of her head billowed in the wind as she was carried by the updraft. Her keen eyes were fixed to the forest constantly to immediately warn for any sign of attack, from Galactic or otherwise.

Turquoise honestly didn't know -- and almost didn't care -- about what the source of all the drama below her was, but whatever it was, it probably wasn't her business. If a fight was erupting from it, she didn't want to be involved. She guessed that everyone just needed to be reminded that all the commotion would only alert Team Galactic to their location. As the other splices argued below, Turquoise let herself float in the clear sky.


((I keep trying to spell "Turquoise" as "Turqoise." o_o))


----------



## Wargle (Feb 6, 2011)

Gredia felt rage at Envy for not knowing when to shut up. "NO!! SHUT UP YOU WORTHLESS SCUM!!! I DON'T NEED YOU HERE!!!" Gredia charged his natural Dark-Type into his massive claws, and prepared to strike Envy. "Speak once more, and it will be your last words. Choose them carefully."


----------



## Mai (Feb 9, 2011)

_Finally!_ The _good_ emotions were starting to trickle in, exploding on her palate and filling her with pure bliss. It was worth it all this time, just for the envy that poured in now. The mixture of red hot anger only made the sweet envy more delicious by comparison.

Enjoying the tantalizing taste on her tongue, she closed her eyes in pure bliss at her food of choice. Though not a lot, the envy was enough to make it all worth it.

Oh yes. Gredia. Death threats. That might need some fixing. Envy cackled, using double team and sprinting across the treetops to increase her evasion. After that, she produced a substitute just to be safe. Soon, the six clones and her substutite looked down at Gredia with a gleeful and angry expression.

"Of course, my last words," she telepathed back, not wanting to open her mouth and lose more energy. "Ignoring the fact I'm a ghost type, and that I'm far more competent then you, how, exactly, are you going to kill me when I'm up in this tree? And how you've been bragging about how powerful you are, you realize that physical attack doesn't work thirty feet away? And when you fly up here, I'll be gone? Besides, what I said is true. Really, this is hilarious. Ever heard of don't shoot the messenger?" 

Why, exactly, did she say that? All was true, of course, but now the splice would definitely be after her. Not like it mattered, but now she probably couldn't go back. Using flash just to be safe, she quick attacked away from the clearing and back into the the forest. Her substitute followed her, but for some reason the clones just stayed there, like a hologram of sorts. Oh well, hopefully she left fast enough that that wouldn't be a problem. Tucking herself into a bush to be unseen, she tried her best not to collapse from exhaustion. Panting hard, she realized that might be a harder task than she thought. Oh Arceus, what had she gotten herself into?

((There are six clones in the clearing left.))


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

Adeline floated in between Gredia and one of the clones of Envy in front of him.

"All right, you two.  Just calm down.  We're working _together_ so that we won't get caught by Galactic, got it?  I don't need you guys messing up my escape from that horrible place for me."


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2011)

Gredia's rage fluttered, and he realised he had a plan. "Hahaha foolish splice. Not matter how evasive the foe is, a Swift will NEVER miss!" With that Gredia took flight, fired multiple stalker-stars and they zoomed straight towads the real Envy's Substitute. They neatly slashed it several times with sharp edges, and Gredia flew backward a few feet.


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2011)

What should she do now? She couldn't go back now. She could fight the government herself. There was no need for this ragtag group in the first place. However, she couldn't just go charge the base now. She needed to rest.

Envy pawed at the ground and dug a small hole in the bush for her to lay in. The splice got herself comfortable and stared through the bush. There was nothing else to do now but wait until she was energized enough to leave, as one of the things that came with being a banette was an annoying (but mild) insomnia. At least she never _had to_ sleep.

She watched and waited for something to happen.

_This is infuriating._ Tired or not, she could not stand to lay down in this bush any longer with nothing to do. Standing up but not yet sticking her head out of her hiding place, she prepared to either leave this bush or explode from the dullness. She often had good patience, but that was when _she_ was making the rules. Waiting to be hunted down was not a particularly interesting thing to wait for.

Of course, she didn't have to wait much longer. Stars made of pure energy flew in from who knows where (though Envy was sure the sender was Gredia) and headed strait at her. The substitute turned in front of her to block the projectile, but it's not like it mattered much. It made a few cuts, but the normal type attack just mostly dissipated into nothing upon colliding into the psychic/ghost type decoy. Left feeling pleased with her victory, the banette splice peeked out of the bush and looked around. Seeing no sign of Gredia or Adeline, Envy slipped away from the camp.

While walking away, Envy noticed the guilty-looking _other_ gardevoir splice, Jaime. Considering whether it would be worth it to push her luck and antagonize the foolish lover-boy, she decided not to confront him yet but watch him from the trees and bushes. She climbed a nearby tree and relaxed in the branches, waiting for him to act.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2011)

Gredia knew his Swift would not hurt the clone much but it did seem to scare her away because also around his intimidation, he had super-Keen eyesight and the swift was merely a ploy to find out where Envy hid. He saw her leave but didn't see her anywhere, and slightly calmed down when he remebered Adeline saw that all. 'Uhmmm, Adeline, about that all..."


----------



## Silver (Feb 11, 2011)

Silver had just glanced up to see stray stars fly from the trees. She glanced at Leon before she decided that she had to go tell Gredia what had transpired. "Leon...I'm going to tell him...and you can't stop me." She slowly walked towards the trees, feeling she knew who the swift came from. Making her way through the trees with tears in her eyes she followed the trail that the stars made, seeing a few clones of Evny. Then she spotted Gredia speaking to Adeline while a SandStorm was raging. _What in the name of Arcues happened here?_

She decided it was time. "Gredia...can...can we talk alone?"


----------



## Lili (Feb 11, 2011)

Adeline shook her head in disgust.

"We're supposed to be working together, not fighting.  You're going to ruin _everything_.  No wonder Silver would cheat on an incompetant like you," she spat out like poison, though regretted it the instant she said it.  She didn't mean it.  She didn't want to believe that the male she loved was already in love with another, but she had to take in consideration how close they were.  Maybe Envy wasn't lying.

When Silver appeared, with tears in her eyes, she thought two things: first, she hoped Silver didn't hear her outburst, and two, she knew it was true.  Leon, her beautiful Leon, had kissed and admitted his love for Silver.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 11, 2011)

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAHWR" Gredia roared in rage, but then Silver showed up wishing to speak with him. Gredia looked at Adeline again, ready to cleave her in two, but went towards Silver, Sandstorm following. As he passed an Envy clone, he swiftly removed its head with his massive claws. "What has happened?" Gredia asked, before realising the two dead deer were in the clearing and his jaws still smelled of and dripped blood.


----------



## Silver (Feb 11, 2011)

"What has happened?" That was the question she didn't want to answer. She looked at his face but could not meet his eyes. She noticed the blood on him, but this wasn't her greatest concern. Sighing and looking him in his eyes she retold what had happened.

"While we were walking I had seen something in the trees and I asked Jaime to go see what it was. And while he was gone Leon..." Her mouth was dry and she found it hard to continue. "He started talking and said something and...well, I'm sorry Gredia, but...we kissed."


----------



## Wargle (Feb 11, 2011)

"We kissed." echoed in Gredia's mind several times before all rage kicked in. Instantly, the Sandstorm that was fading fired up to stronger than before, as if it was an embodiment of his rage. His Intimidate kicked in and he lost all sanity as he becma hell bent for Leon's blood to spill. Gredia took flight towards where Leon was standing, and punched him in the face before retreating back a few meter. "THIS FOREST WILL BE YOUR MAUSOLEUM!!!!!...............      ........ SAND COFFFIN!!!!" Gredia shouted as he whipped up a modified Sand Tomb that incased Leon in it, with his head sticking out. "THAT'S YOUR GRAVE!!!...   .....  ...SAND BURIAL" Gredia made a few signs with his hands as he was going slam them into the ground, making a modified Earthquake that would kill Leon.

((the Sand Burial would collapse the Coffin and literally liquify Leon))


----------



## Silver (Feb 11, 2011)

Gredia intensified his Sandstorm and she had to cover her eyes to protect them. Barely able to see she saw him fly and leave her there. She knew immediatly where he was going. Rushing to the area where Leon was she saw him trapped in a Sand Coffin and Gredia was about to do something.

"Gredia! Stop!!" She ran in front of him and focused her energy into a protect that she used on Leon to keep him safe. "Gredia! Stop this! You have to stop because...because I love him!!" she shouted at him as she protected just Leon from his brutal attack. She couldn't think of anything to do except protect him and keep him safe as she braced herself for an attack on herself.


----------



## Lili (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay, so they had kissed.  But that didn't matter.  She still loved Leon.  She had to stop this.

Adeline floated as fast as she could to where Gredia had gone.  Seeing him hurt Leon made her upper lip curl.  She closed her eyes and her brow furried, focusing all her energy on one attack.  She sent out the most powerful Psywave she could muster, and it headed directly towards Gredia.  That had to stop the angry bird splice for at least a second.  She needed at least a second to save her Leon from dying.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 11, 2011)

After he had seen Silver run away, he'd followed. (she apparently hadn't known.) He ran until he had seen a sandstorm. Then, Leon began to grow apprehensive and increasingly angry. 

"Gredia..." he growled, full of rage.

No sooner than he had growled the splice's name, Gredia himself came flying out of the sandstorm and punched Leon straight in the face. After hearing Gredia yell something about a masoleum, Leon felt a huge weight of sand caving in around him. he tried to fight, but he knew in his heart that he alone couldn't break the coffin. he heard voices outside amidst the sworling sand, one of which he was positive was Silver's. As Leon felt himself being stung and whipped by the sand, all he could think of was how happy he was that he had finally been able to tell Silver his thoughts.

_'If I ever get out of this alive,_ he thought, knowing he probably wouldn't, _"Gredia is going to pay. No, scratch that. He is going to die. But I can't take much more of this..._

Leon felt his consciousness begin to waver, but he tried his best to stay awake. The last thing he wanted was for Gredia to win.


----------



## Silver (Feb 11, 2011)

Knowing the protect would help but only for so long she had to think of something. _ I have to distract him...make him confused or make him fall asleep..._ She knew attract, which could be used to her advantage now with what she planned. Turning on her charm she said to the enraged Gredia, "Don't you love me? I thought you loved me...and wanted me to be happy. I'll be happy...if you stop this, you do what you need for the one you love...isn't that true my dear Gredia?" Keeping some of her energy focused on the protect she used the move Sweet Kiss, she blew a kiss at him and it was shaped like a heart that would cause a staus effect. _ Please let this work!_


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

Silver had tried to charm him, but it wouldnt' work. "IDON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE. I DESPISE YOU AND YOUR WHORE LEON." The kiss hit him but in the state of rage he was in, it barely affected, but did calm his rage slightly. He flew up and struck the ground again, intent on imploding Leon's Coffin with a Sand Burial.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

Silver had tried to charm him, but it wouldnt' work. "IDON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE. I DESPISE YOU AND YOUR WHORE LEON." The kiss hit him but in the state of rage he was in, it barely affected, but did calm his rage slightly. He flew up and struck the ground again, intent on imploding Leon's Coffin with a Sand Burial.


----------



## Silver (Feb 12, 2011)

It hurt her to hear the words Gredia spoke. But she had to expect it, after what had happened, but she needed to get Leon away. Keep him safe. _ What can I do? Gredia won't give up! ...I will do what I have to, to keep Leon safe..._ 

She put her hands together and sent a beam of her energy to Leon, using Healing Wish. Right before she fainted, she focused her teleport on Leon to get him away from Gredia, somewhere safe. _Did I succed in my mission...?_ She thought as she fell to the ground, unconcious.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

Gredia saw Silver send Leon away, and then faint. He ascened higher in the air, and charged a Hyper Beam. He fired, and it hit a few meters from Silver, he then turned his head slowly, and the beam approached Silver's body slowly, destroying everything in it's path.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 12, 2011)

Suddenly, everything went blank for a few moments.

Leon looked around, only seeing darkness, then, he realized that the sand was no longer swirling around him. in a flash of light, he landed outside, in a bush. Relieved he was alive, Leon almost decided on runing away, hopefully to a safer place. and the nhe remembered Silver. Her voice was outside of his cocoon, she might still be in danger! As Leon ran as fast as he could, he saw a shape rise into the air. He then saw Silver, lying on the groud unconscious. and then, Gredia shot out a hyper beam. that was moving towards her. Leon ran as close as he could, and focused all the energy he had left into teleporting him and silver a mile away from the Gredia. For Leon, however, the strain was too much. as soon as the teleport ended, he fell to the ground, unconscious.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

Gredia ceased his attack when Leon teleported Silver away. Even though his Keen Sight could see them, he landed in a nearby tree to recovery energy he had used up. He kept an eye on Adeline, as she had hit him with some pitiful Psychic attack during his onslaut.


----------



## Lili (Feb 12, 2011)

Adeline floated up to Gredia, enraged.

"You _FOOL_!  What the fucking hell?!  You ruined _EVERYTHING_," she shrieked, using one of her boxing gloves to weakly batt at his face.  "How _COULD_ you," she started to sob.  That was it.  It was over.  Her Leon had disappeared with Silver.  Team Galactic would most likely come running over any minute now, considering her bad luck so far.  It was pointless.  What would Galactic do to them?  Euthanize them, as faled experiments?  She didn't want to find out.

Adeline started floating back down from the tree that Gredia was perched on.  She wiped away one of her tears and headed over to where the remaining splices were.

"If we still want to survive, we need to move now."  She had to take control now.  Their lives depended on it.


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 12, 2011)

"Lost? Or have you decided to run from the others?" asked a voice behind Jaime. He didn't turn around to see who it was.

"Clearly I was just taking a break from all of this drama. As you can see, my breaks generally consist of crying behind a far-off bush."

The voice stayed silent for a while. Was it gone?

Behind him, there was a rustle in the trees. Probably a bird or something. But then...

_"I DON'T LOVE YOU ANY MORE. I DESPISE YOU AND YOUR WHORE, LEON!"_

Dammit. What happened to teaming up?

((fashionably late as always ^^' ))


----------



## Mai (Feb 12, 2011)

Envy chuckled inwardly at Jaime's little confession because laughing outwardly would require far too much effort to be worth it. Just as she was about to unleash her well  needed rant, a roar echoed throughout the forest. Gredia had found out. 

She had left _just before_ the fun began. Her victory tainted by that disappointment, she sadly and determinately set off to the clearing once more by hopping down from the tree and heading off. Before she left though, she turned to give a glare at Jaime and telepath to him, "I knew you couldn't save Leon."

After that, she grinned at his failure and ran off at a fast but not too tiring pace, enough for anyone trying to catch her. By the time she had gotten anywhere close to the clearing, Gredia was shooting a powerful beam of white, glowing light at Silver. Leon ran to her and they teleported away. How romantic.

Speaking of Gredia, he was just _radiating_ the anger and jealousy she needed. The splice entered the clearing once more so she could get more of the taste. At this rate, the delicious emotions flowing out of the sandcroc splice would keep her full for days. 

Adeline then decided to vent her anger at Gredia. Maybe it was time for her to do the same, while he was disabled?

"Do you know how stupid that was?" the splice asked haughtily. "What Adeline said true, even though it's irritating to admit it. I gave you advance warning, you know. We should probably leave, as if there was one Galactic grunt, there's got to be more, and they definitely heard you and are going to come after us.  Although at this point I say 'us' very loosely, because I think I'm going to leave now, and I'd at this point go without you guys just as happy as I would go with you. And I'm definitely going alone if you," she pointed at Gredia,"are going to be such a dumbass. You almost killed your mate after one kiss with that typhlosion splice. I'm full anyway, and will be for days, so _goodbye, and have a nice day!"_

Leaving off with a sarcastically cheerful note, she started to leave.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

Gredia look ar Adeline, then Envy, then back to Adeline. Everyone was yelling at him, but they had a point. Team galactic was probably on their way now. After resting a bit longer, Gredia took to the sky and ascened a mile up above. He flew towards the farthest tall tree, it would be here, he decided, would be where it would come out. A tear rolled down his snout, but he stopped them. He had lost everything important to him, and he didn't want to go on. In this tree he sat, and looked to the place he had left Adeline and Envy. They would never speak to him, Silver was with Leon, Jaime, was... wierd.

Gredia sat in the tree and pondered why he still lived. Everyone around him hated him now, and he was a freak and being hunted. He raised his claws to his throat, but lowered them. He would live alone, he decided. Alone some where away from Galactic, Leon, and Adeline. HE took flight again, going wherever the winds took him. As if by fate, they tokk him near the site of his battle. He saw Adeline there, but didn't say anything.


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

Adeline looks up at Gredia, who had flown away but had just flown back.

"Have you settled down, now?"  She asked, voice quiet.  She didn't want him to be angered again.  His eyes were red.  It unnerved her to know that the Flying-type splice had been crying.

"Look, we have to work together.  If we move fast enough, we can evade Galactic.  If we stay... well, I don't want to find out.  Please.  Come with us, Gredia.  We all came from the same place.  We've all been through the same horrifying tests and experiments.  When we are together, we are stronger.  We need you."  She looked to the other splices - minus Envy, as she had left - and turned back to him.  "Please."


----------



## Silver (Feb 14, 2011)

Opening her eyes slowly she looked at hr surroundings. Just by looking in front of her she could tell she had been moved somewhere different. Looking to her side she saw Leon, collapsed on the ground. "Leon...?" He didn't move when she said his name and she started to panic.

_ He's not dead right? He's fine right?_ By seeing the rise and fall of his chest it assured her he was fine. But she had to wonder, why was she with him? She had only teleported him away and left herself in the field. _Oh...I get it. Gredia went into a rage..._ He had decided to get her out of Gredia's war path. 

She got onto her knees and pulled his head on her lap. Keeping her arms around him, she felt the tears well up in her eyes. "I love you, Leon...I'm sorry I trouble you so much..."


----------



## River (Feb 16, 2011)

'Taking a break... That much makes sense.' Torrus heard a loud roar and turned his head slightly as if he could see the source from the dark woods. He blinked and turned back to Jaime. 

"You know, running isn't always the answer. Fighting even less so. But sometimes it is." Torrus stepped into the light so that the Splice could see him. "So, what have I missed?"


----------



## Wargle (Feb 16, 2011)

Gredia thought over continuing with the others a while, then replied in a hushed, choked voice, "I will come..." He then flew down and stood next to where Adeline floated. He noticed his sandstorm was starting to fade. He saw where his coffin stood, and a bird was inspecting it. To relive rage, he used Sand Coffin on the large bird, and slammed his tail into the sand hard, and imploded the Coffin and a sea of blood flooed out of it, after a sicckening crunch. He released it and nothing remained of the bird.


----------



## Lili (Feb 17, 2011)

Adeline curled her upper lip in disgust.  "Ew," she muttered.  "You know you didn't have to do that, right?"


----------

